# Dry pads



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Peanut seems to have dry pads !! They feel very rough to the touch and almost splitting but no bleeding or pain on her part. Can't seem to remember this problem with my other dog, but that was a while ago. 

Is this a normal process of hardening up her pads through exercise or should I apply some vaseline or something to them to stop the dryness??

Thanks in advance,

Graham


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Just checked Oscars and his are the same. Cant help you about if its right or not though!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

it's winter up here in Canada, that means snow, ice and cold and either salt or sand on the roadways and sidewalks.
Kian gets his pads mosturized with a non scented baby moisturizer a couple of times a week to help with the dry pads. Haven't had any split from being too dry.

Oh and this was recommended to us by our veterinarian and by other dog owners too.

Mayne it's worth a try.


----------

